# Ruined my 4 month old car.



## Chriiiiiiiis (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a 66 plate Leon in Mediterranean blue (solid colour not metallic). Protected with Gen3 glasscoat.

I had a two minor scratches near the boot and on passenger door. Decided to use T Cut like an idiot.

The scratches have faded but now I'm left with a horrible cloudy/hazy patch in both areas.

I was looking at G3 Colour Restorer or Autoglym Paint Renovator in order to correct the damage I have done. Would either of these products be suitable?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

DON'T DO ANYTHING!

Got any pics of the damage?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm sure it's not ruined  

Where in the UK are you? 

Maybe someone will refine it for you.


----------



## Chriiiiiiiis (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry these aren't very clear.

I am a complete amateur with anything to do with detailing/scratch removal etc.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Chriiiiiiiis said:


> Sorry these aren't very clear.
> 
> I am a complete amateur with anything to do with detailing/scratch removal etc.


It's just marring because the t-cut was too harsh.

Polishing out marks is a case of first removing a fine layer so that the layer is flat, thus no marks. Then you use a much finer polish to bring the shine back.

Don't panic. Some one else asked - where are you? A member might be able to show you how to deal with it.

Bin the t-cut as well. :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Matt_Nic said:


> It's just marring because the t-cut was too harsh.
> 
> Polishing out marks is a case of first removing a fine layer so that the layer is flat, thus no marks. Then you use a much finer polish to bring the shine back.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking too, probably just needs a fine polish to buff the haze, but I wasn't sure abut the "Gen3 glasscoat" and if that makes any difference.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Try some autoglym srp

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Where are you located mate?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Gen3 glasscoat is just another supaguard type dealer applied (and makes a massive profit) protection product.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Tell us where you live and I'm sure a member will help. In the words of Ford Prefect, 'Don't Panic'

Richard


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Try some autoglym srp
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Agree with this, tcut alone won't do that unless you're really scrubbing at it, it looks more like tcut residue which can be a nightmare to remove. Ideally you keep working tcut until it starts to come back off into the cloth. Try and use it like a normal polish and it'll leave half of it glued to the paint.

Autoglym super resin polish is a great chemical cleaner and will remove any tcut residue very easily.

I've spent too much time using tcut on dodgy aerosol repairs :lol:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

You might not have worked the product long enough so perhaps the abrasives didn't break down fully and left hazing.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

did you wash the car before t cutting as its dirty in the picture?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Polishing haze that's all it is just needs refining with a finishing polish:thumb:

You could let us know where about you are as am sure someone on here can help you out:thumb:


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

im in the northwest if your local


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Carpmadjohn said:


> im in the northwest if your local


Well that narrows it down:lol:


----------



## Chriiiiiiiis (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, sorry for the delay in getting back to you all.

I washed the car before hand, it was last week when I destroyed it. Photo was taken yesterday.

I'm in Liverpool but if you guys could recommend a product I'll give it a go first.

I knew T cut was a bad idea but I kinda stopped half way through when I noticed the haze. 

And the Gen3 Glasscoat I managed to throw into the car deal for free.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

As mentioned, try some Autoglym Super Resin Polish, you can get it from Halfords, it's not a "polish" per se but it should get rid of the hazing you're now seeing.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Chriiiiiiiis said:


> Thanks for all the replies, sorry for the delay in getting back to you all.
> 
> I washed the car before hand, it was last week when I destroyed it. Photo was taken yesterday.
> 
> ...


Am up the road from you if you need a hand mate:thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Chriiiiiiiis said:


> Thanks for all the replies, sorry for the delay in getting back to you all.
> 
> I washed the car before hand, it was last week when I destroyed it. Photo was taken yesterday.
> 
> ...


Well that makes me think it's even more likely to just be tcut residue, it's near impossible to get the dried on residue off, keep working and working it until it starts to clear itself, then finish with an easy on / off polish.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I would use a pure polish for now rather than SRP which leaves some on the finish.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Chriiiiiiiis said:


> Sorry these aren't very clear.
> 
> I am a complete amateur with anything to do with detailing/scratch removal etc.


Don't feel too bad, many of us have done something similar with loverly t-cut. Only reason t-cut is so bad, is it stays abrasive the entire process you're 'rubbing it' onto the paintwork, where's Autoglym Paint Renovator starts off as abrasive, but gradually breaks down into a plish as you're applying it etc.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use srp but I done a mistake the polish lift a mark like a cloud edge into the paint work it only effects one panle only
I don.t know if ipa will remove it


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I can't upload any pictures sorry


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

im over the water if you cant get assistance get chongo


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

As with above, needs refining, but should be easy enough to deal with, dont panic, oh and as above get rid of the t-cut.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

How did you get on with this? You should be able to refine it and polish the marks out. I know a couple of guys over Manchester / Oldham way who could help you out but appreciate that's probably not the closest to you.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> How did you get on with this?


He posted 3 times in 2 days in March - don't hold your breath


----------



## Chriiiiiiiis (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry to dig this one up.

I still haven't got round to doing this!

Shall I order SRP or Paint renovator, or G3 Colour Restorer?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Chriiiiiiiis said:


> Sorry to dig this one up.
> 
> I still haven't got round to doing this!
> 
> Shall I order SRP or Paint renovator, or G3 Colour Restorer?


Should be an easy fix needs refining Meguiar's Ultimate Compound and Meguiar's Ultimate Polish are easy to work with and won't break the bank,pity you're up north an easy job and an easy fix.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

So in summary the bloke bodges his paintwork in March and asks for help and gets loads of offers of assistance and completely ignores all offers of help.
6 months later he posts saying he has not got round to job.
Come on everyone this is a messer just wasting everyones time


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Chriiiiiiiis said:


> Sorry to dig this one up.
> 
> I still haven't got round to doing this!
> 
> Shall I order SRP or Paint renovator, or G3 Colour Restorer?


Order any of them bud:thumb: and if you not sure what you are doing then you've only got yourself to blame if it goes wrong again :thumb:

The problem you might have is dealing with the area because it's got that stuff on that the dealer applied :wall: :wave:


----------



## Chriiiiiiiis (Mar 11, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> So in summary the bloke bodges his paintwork in March and asks for help and gets loads of offers of assistance and completely ignores all offers of help.
> 6 months later he posts saying he has not got round to job.
> Come on everyone this is a messer just wasting everyones time


Because in that time I've been on holiday twice, moved house and my partner has had our first baby. All while juggling day and night shifts saving lives. You absolute pot herb. Please don't make assumptions because now it's you who looks like an ignorant pastard with a B (profanity filter). I'm sorry that I've had other commitments in my life which needed prioritising over my car. Atleast I've had to decency to come back to the thread and apologise for digging it up.

Thanks everyone - I promise to get back with images of the result. I'm not exactly sure when but it'll be within 6 months.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Yehhh!!! Bloody life saver! I mean time waster! No, life sa...

Mmmm... may have been a little harsh from Brook' :devil:

Anyway, Welcome back Chriiiiiiiiiiiis and congrats on the sprog! you may want to go back and re-read the thread and ask if there's anything you don't understand.
Before you 'rush' off trying to correct your paint it may be worth going over your plans here to see if you're on the right track


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

brooklandsracer said:


> So in summary the bloke bodges his paintwork in March and asks for help and gets loads of offers of assistance and completely ignores all offers of help.
> 6 months later he posts saying he has not got round to job.
> Come on everyone this is a messer just wasting everyones time


Sometimes it's worth keeping your opinion to yourself


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

always great help and reassurance on here which is so comforting to know


----------

